# MAKS 2009 Russian Air Show news and pictures



## armyreco (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,

We are back from Moscow, with lot of news and pictures about the International Russian Air Show of Moscow












More pictures and news to this link:
http://www.armyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1472

Team of Army Recognition
Worldwide Defense Magazine


----------

